# NMZ Report



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

The NMZ SUCKS! 
No Fish...Only saw 1 Redfish all day! 
15-20MPH Winds 
2-3 Mile Paddle Round Trip! 

Will Never Go Back! 

God, I Love Outboard Motors!! 

That Is All!


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes Clark, Outboards ROCK  better luck next trip.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

We did more like 7-9 mile round trip and were hating most of it, though the boat did well and poled great, you need a 24" push pole to pole across the deep parts though, thanks tom I owe you one. 

Then I went and saw peter pan.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

YAY TANNER!!!!!  You made it! ;D! ;D!


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

Tanner,

sorry we never got to say hi to you and tom...Clark and I had no idea when we set out before everyone that our paddling skills were that good (or maybe it is the original NMZ classic is that good)


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I was upset with the poor fishing yesterday too. By the time you paddle and pole back 3 or 4 miles in a head wind you are about to loose you mind. My back and arm are sore beyond words.


Still I had a great time. Tanner was a good fishing partner. And if someone did not "borrow" our Stiffy Hybrid most of the day it would not have been too bad poling either. Dustin I should have hid some left over bait in your boat for that one. We never could catch up with you once we traded. Its an amazing difference when poling with a fiberglass pole vs a lightweight hybrid or carbon pole. I would never go out in the NMZ with anything less than a hybrid again. You need to have a LONG pole too. 22 - 24 ft if you plan on going to the east shore.

This was my first time at KARS park. WOW!!! Nice place. I am now actively looking for a pass. If anyone can help me get please let me know. 

Water was pretty nice. Clear in most areas. There was a definite absence of game fish and blue crabs. There was plenty of mullet but I never saw one crab and since this is a standard food source I was concerned. There were A LOT of gators in the NMZ. No matter where we were at we could almost always spot a gator. On the way back we stopped at one of the islands. A 12 - 15 footer decided to raise his tail up out of the water and proceed to make it know that he was not happy that we were there. He was about 40 yards away from us. When one of us turned to walk around the island another 5 - 6 footer scooted out from under the mangroves right next to us. My guess was that he was pissed we were near some of his girls. Probably nesting season too. 

A big thanks to Capt Will for taking us out there. I had a great time. I enjoy seeing new places and the NMZ was high on my list of places to go. I will be back. I know there is more to see there. Also thanks to Dustin for the fish! My family will enjoy it.

Here are some pics from our trip.

First light




















Tanner getting a good presentation with a fly rod










Sophie and Garry



















Group Photo











Big Sail Cat










Both Will and Dustin Fell in the water. Will was man enough to admit it. Dustin said he did it on purpose.........lol. Here is Dustin trying to swim over to Sophie and Garry. It was funny stuff and besides if I am posting a picture of me and a catfish then I gotta pick on someone or my ego is shot.










Money Shots



















A little shore fishing going on at the island. Thanks for the fly fishing pointers guys.











Rumor has it that the other boats did find a pod of 50" Reds out there but no one got one to bite. Tanner and I were not that lucky.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> Still I had a great time. Tanner was a good fishing partner. And if someone did not "borrow" our Stiffy Hybrid most of the day it would not have been too bad poling either. Dustin I should have hid some left over bait in your boat for that one. We never could catch up with you once we traded. Its an amazing difference when poling with a fiberglass pole vs a lightweight hybrid or carbon pole. I would never go out in the NMZ with anything less than a hybrid again. You need to have a LONG pole too. 22 - 24 ft if you plan on going to the east shore.


kayak paddles seemed to work much better when crossing the deep parts, and then back to poling and paddling when it gets shallow again...but then it could have been because it was fatalberts $400 kayak paddle we borrowed made of carbon fiber/kevlar


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> Rumor has it that the other boats did find a pod of 50" Reds out there but no one got one to bite. Tanner and I were not that lucky.


Im calling B.S on this one!

We saw one red but clark was in the process of tying on a new leader so we didnt even get a shot on him.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Why dont you guys market NMZ trips as "The new South Beach workout". Call me when all the hotties show up 

Sounds exhausting, but looks fun. It is on my list of things to do one day.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

And thanks to Capt Will for being our host...it was good to see everyone...lets do it again but keep an outboard in the truck and just try the west side so if it sux we can load up and run to the 'goon!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Oh yeah, Microskiff embroidered Camelbaks are in the works because of this trip........


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

Drop your gheenoes and start jump in the kayaks with carbon kelvar paddle, u will find a lot easier paddling and fishing in a yak.

I have been there many times with my kayak, it's wasn't not that bad place to go fishing. Sometimes u get bad luck one of these days and some u get real lucky in NMZ. I love going there because it hold plenty of reds. I caught 34" red in NMZ by the 3 islands in north NMZ.

U guys need to go back to NMZ with really nice sunny weather without sloppy heavy winds.

I didn't catch crap in NIRL yesterday because the weather and it's really windy out there. Reds are not in the mood at this time.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

It was a fun day!  Minus the 6 mile plus paddling...  But luckily SOMEBODY caught a fish!  I think it made the trip worth while...  

President of the YMCA strikes again!









Here are some shots I got through out the day...


























Tom's catfish eradication program...










flier in action...  or having a seizure
















*(Notice the big yacht in the background???  I guess you don't need to be able to read to drive a boat...)*


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

TANNER,

DO u own this???


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

No, it belongs to Custom Gheenoe. Its their LT15 demo boat. I took it out.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

We did more like 7-9 mile round trip and were hating most of it, though the boat did well and poled great, you need a 24" push pole to pole across the deep parts though, thanks tom I owe you one. 

Then I went and saw peter pan.


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

> > Rumor has it that the other boats did find a pod of 50" Reds out there but no one got one to bite. Tanner and I were not that lucky.
> 
> 
> Im calling B.S on this one!
> ...



We actually did see a school of 50" plus fish, put bait right in front of them but no takers..


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

looks like a great place to fish

are kayak sails allowed in the nmz?

I've toyed with the idea of using one to cross the larger sections of an nmz 

guess it would be easier with two people one to handle the sail and one to man the a paddle as the rudder especially with 15 to 20 on your back at least you would only have to only push one way


----------

